# Malkoff Lego Incan?



## nmiller (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm getting back into incandescent flashlights. Anyone know if a Malkoff MDC body can be used with an e-series incan head? I'd love to use the MDC body with a lumens factory round e-head. Thanks!


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 14, 2020)

I have used my E2D incandescent head on my 2XAA Malkoff body and on my 16650 body. Didn’t really like the looks of it but worked fine. Not sure if that helps.


----------



## nmiller (Oct 14, 2020)

Thanks. That's all I needed to know. Any chance you could post a picture of it? I'm just curious to see what it looks like. In my head I thought it would look good....


----------



## dotCPF (Oct 14, 2020)

I put a Surefire P60 Xenon bulb into an MD2 the other day, kinda fun! Trying to figure out if I can get the H/L ring to function.....


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 14, 2020)

nmiller said:


> Thanks. That's all I needed to know. Any chance you could post a picture of it? I'm just curious to see what it looks like. In my head I thought it would look good....



As soon as I get home. You got it.


----------



## archimedes (Oct 14, 2020)

nmiller said:


> Thanks. That's all I needed to know. Any chance you could post a picture of it? I'm just curious to see what it looks like. In my head I thought it would look good....



The light engine inside this particular host isn't incandescent, but it will look the same otherwise ....


----------



## Greenbean (Oct 14, 2020)

FWIW I run them vice versa and one of my best every day carry lights is a sure fire E2D body w/long 2/way pocket clip with the Malkoff single mode weapon light head on it w/a single 16650.


----------



## nmiller (Oct 14, 2020)

Thanks everyone. 

Dot: Did the hi/low work?

Arch: Thanks for the photo. I can see why people may not like it, but it works for me. 

Thermal: If you have the new ribbed MDC body I'd still like to see it. 

I ordered the 1x123a body from Gene. I will have to place an order from Lumens factory soon.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 14, 2020)

Sorry only smooth. I hate the look of the new ones lol.


----------



## nmiller (Oct 14, 2020)

I like the smooth better too. However, I like the unshrouded switch on the new version. I guess I can’t complain.


----------



## archimedes (Oct 14, 2020)

nmiller said:


> Thanks everyone.... Arch: Thanks for the photo. I can see why people may not like it, but it works for me....



Sure, cheers. I don't really mind it either :shrug:


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 14, 2020)

Got to get a decent camera but.....


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 14, 2020)

dotCPF said:


> I put a Surefire P60 Xenon bulb into an MD2 the other day, kinda fun! Trying to figure out if I can get the H/L ring to function.....



Oh I’m a gonna try this😁


----------



## nmiller (Oct 14, 2020)

Thermal: thanks for the picture. Looks good enough to me! Especially being all black. Let us know how the hi/low switch experiment goes.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 14, 2020)

It didn’t 😁 get high just fine but not low. Probably kicks the voltage down to low for the incandescent to work.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 14, 2020)

Oh and just know you got to put some torque on the e series head to get it far enough on the body to make contact. Don’t see how you would hurt anything but just letting you know


----------



## nmiller (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks for the tip. I'm not surprised the hi/low didn't work. If it did that would be a pleasant surprise. Thanks for giving it a try.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 15, 2020)

In the late 1990's Don Keller did a 2C Legend prototype for Snap On with a high and a low switch. The low was about 60% of full output. Snap On said "no thanks" so the actual production never took place. Point being is if you can modify the high/low ring to reduce around 40% of the output that may work. But how would you modify a Malkoff hi/low ring? I dunno. 
If I recall correct something called a potetiometer was used in incan lights long ago. A dimmer switch if you will. So perhaps a P60 in an HDS with control ring would be better suited.


----------



## nmiller (Nov 7, 2020)

Finally put this together. Lumens Factory head and bulb (40 lumens) with Malkoff MDC unshrouded body. I love it. It’s an excellent EDC/ backup light. So simple yet perfect.


----------



## Olumin (Nov 7, 2020)

I am planning to do this exact same thing with my MDC and have just ordered the head and lamps from LM. Im glad someone else did it too and is enjoying it.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Nov 7, 2020)

nmiller said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'm not surprised the hi/low didn't work. If it did that would be a pleasant surprise. Thanks for giving it a try.



IIRC the resistor in the high low ring is reducing current whereas incan brightness s regulated off voltage. This is almost always the case with switches used to adjust LED brightness vs. switches for incan brightness.


----------



## nmiller (Nov 7, 2020)

Olumin: you will love it.

Lift: thanks for the explanation. Makes sense.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 11, 2020)

I tried Lumens Factory E-series head to Malkoff CR123 body. It fits but the clip press against the head and I don't want it to be scratched. Longer bodies will work better.


----------



## nmiller (Nov 11, 2020)

Interesting. Mine doesn't do that. The smooth head on the current mdc body is fine. I could see how the hex head could get scratched. With the hex head I'm not sure you could use it without bending the clip.


----------



## 1996alnl2 (Nov 11, 2020)

Hmm, I miss my incan Surefire 6P. Regret selling it years ago. I don't currently have an incan light in my collection now, but I'm drawn to the classic warm beam. I think I'm going to look and see what Lumens Factory has to offer.


----------



## nmiller (Nov 12, 2020)

Try one. I did a month or so ago and haven't used an led light since. Still have a couple but don't really use them. I have them for specific purposes only.


----------



## Olumin (Nov 27, 2020)

Did the very same thing and the parts arrived yesterday. Very happy with the result. Fantastic light with this module, perfect spill with no halo whatsoever, and a great, smooth hotspot with some good throw for 40Lm (seems a good bit brighter than that). Still looks good with the new head too.


----------



## nmiller (Nov 28, 2020)

40 lumens is definitely enough for most tasks. I still carry mine daily. I’m happy to hear you like yours. Enjoy it!


----------



## Greenbean (Nov 28, 2020)

Olumin said:


> Did the very same thing and the parts arrived yesterday. Very happy with the result. Fantastic light with this module, perfect spill with no halo whatsoever, and a great, smooth hotspot with some good throw for 40Lm (seems a good bit brighter than that). Still looks good with the new head too.



Looks great bud, 

So what are these head parts? 

Lumens Factory Incan head with a 3V bulb of theirs too?


----------



## nmiller (Nov 28, 2020)

You got it. Lumens Factory smooth series head and the 3volt bulb. I didn’t look, but I imagine they have a 3 volt led drop in for it too. It’s such a great edc.


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 28, 2020)

Will an eneloop even light up one of those bulbs? If so about how many lumens you think it's putting out?


----------



## Greenbean (Nov 28, 2020)

I might put something like this together on two Eneloops, I’ve got an extra Malkoff 2xAA body.


----------



## nmiller (Nov 28, 2020)

gurdy: I'm not sure if it will light up. I don't have a 1xaa body to try it with. Running 3.7 volts on the 6volt P60 yields about 1/2 the output. At least to my eye. Perhaps the AA will light it up with about half the output. I'd expect it to be warmer in tint too. 

Greenbean: That would be a nice setup. Especially if you have the parts laying around.


----------



## Olumin (Nov 28, 2020)

Yes, Smoothie E series head in black with the 3V HO-E1A lamp like miller mentioned. I also ordered the 3,6V lamp, but the difference in brightness is not noticeable and you get better runtime with the 3V on a CR123. I am also using the slightly shorter Z52 switch boot from LM with the MDC, which improves the momentary action IMO. There is a lot of air between the boot and switch with the stock boot on the MDC, and that was gripe of mine since I first got it. The difference is not huge but certainly noticeable.


----------



## sgt253 (Nov 29, 2020)

I just lego'ed the Lumens Factory 3v bulb (in a E1E head) onto a 1xAA Maxlite Extreme body powered by 1 AA lithium Energizer. I can tell you that the bulb lit and was half as bright as it is in the Surefire E1E (3V). I then tried an Eneloop that measured 1.38v (resting) in the Maxlite with the Lumens Factory bulb. It was ~ 1/4 as bright as the 3v bulb when powered by a 3v source. l also placed that same head configuration on a Surefire E2L AA Outdoorsman body powered by 2xAA lithium Energizers. It lit and was as bright and very white as the 3v source. I tried 2 Eneloops (1.37 and 1.38v resting) and the Lumens Factory bulb lit and was just as bright and white as the 2xAA lithiums and the 3v battery. I hope this helps.


----------



## ma tumba (Nov 29, 2020)

Not 100% in line with the topic, but I like using the LF e-series bezel sans the reflector. It gives a great mule option for incand bulbs


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 29, 2020)

Yes very helpful thank you! So on an eneloop you would guess it’s around 10 lumens or so. Sounds like it’d be a great little around the house light.


sgt253 said:


> I just lego'ed the Lumens Factory 3v bulb (in a E1E head) onto a 1xAA Maxlite Extreme body powered by 1 AA lithium Energizer. I can tell you that the bulb lit and was half as bright as it is in the Surefire E1E (3V). I then tried an Eneloop that measured 1.38v (resting) in the Maxlite with the Lumens Factory bulb. It was ~ 1/4 as bright as the 3v bulb when powered by a 3v source. l also placed that same head configuration on a Surefire E2L AA Outdoorsman body powered by 2xAA lithium Energizers. It lit and was as bright and very white as the 3v source. I tried 2 Eneloops (1.37 and 1.38v resting) and the Lumens Factory bulb lit and was just as bright and white as the 2xAA lithiums and the 3v battery. I hope this helps.


----------



## sgt253 (Nov 29, 2020)

@gurdygurds: My pleasure. Yes, I think ~ 8-10 lumens would be an accurate assessment. Of course, I am just guessing without actual equipment to measure.


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 29, 2020)

Do you know if these will just start to dim as an Eneloop is drained or will the light just cut off? Also I'm guessing that an M31 module won't fit into one of those E series Elite heads.


sgt253 said:


> @gurdygurds: My pleasure. Yes, I think ~ 8-10 lumens would be an accurate assessment. Of course, I am just guessing without actual equipment to measure.


----------



## sgt253 (Nov 29, 2020)

I will try and perform a test of that to reveal the result for you. Guessing , based on my previous experience in other applications, would be that the Eneloop would just cut off. No, the M31 module wont fit into the Elite heads but I can attest that it will fit the Malkoff VME Valiant Concepts Head. I run that setup in a twisty 2xAA Valiant Concepts body or the Maxlight Extreme 1xAA body previously mentioned. Nice and compact and ~ 115lumens.


----------



## ma tumba (Nov 29, 2020)

sgt253 said:


> I will try and perform a test of that to reveal the result for you. Guessing , based on my previous experience in other applications, would be that the Eneloop would just cut off. No, the M31 module wont fit into the Elite heads but I can attest that it will fit the Malkoff VME Valiant Concepts Head. I run that setup in a twisty 2xAA Valiant Concepts body or the Maxlight Extreme 1xAA body previously mentioned. Nice and compact and ~ 115lumens.



I wonder if the m31 would fit the new c2e head from lumens factory


----------



## novice (Nov 29, 2020)

gurdygurds said:


> Also I'm guessing that an M31 module won't fit into one of those E series Elite heads.



gurdygurds, the VME (valiant concepts) 2-piece bezel will fit take an M31 module, and will fit onto a Surefire legacy design E2E executive elite bodies. Malkoff sells them.

Edit: By the time that I finally posted this, sgt253 had already beat me to the punch.


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 29, 2020)

Thank you gentlemen. I'm familiar with the VME but not the e series elite heads.


----------



## Greenbean (Nov 30, 2020)

I just received my M31W and put in a VME , keep in mind you’ll need a lens kit from Malkoff also, it’s the lens, o-ring and forward gasket. 

If your using an M60 or M60F you don’t need a lens kit a the lens is sealed itself. 

Looks great and is running 2xEneloops. 

Shown with my old trusty single AA for size comparison.


----------



## Grijon (Dec 2, 2020)

What an incredible thread, you guys are awesome!

The VME head will run 26mm incan modules in addition to Malkoff LED dropins?


----------



## Greenbean (Dec 2, 2020)

I don’t think so but when I get home I can try a 3.7V incan module for a 6P and see,


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 2, 2020)

A P60 won’t fit inside a VME head. Tried that before.


----------



## Grijon (Dec 3, 2020)

Greenbean said:


> I don’t think so but when I get home I can try a 3.7V incan module for a 6P and see,





thermal guy said:


> A P60 won’t fit inside a VME head. Tried that before.



Thanks, guys! I just thought that if an M31 fit, maybe an incan dropin would, too.


----------



## ma tumba (Dec 3, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> A P60 won’t fit inside a VME head. Tried that before.



How far is it? Would a touch of dremel be enough to trim a lumens factory drop-in?


----------



## 1313 (Dec 3, 2020)

The front opening is pretty small on the VME so even if you dremeled the drop in it would block a lot of light output. Might be able to fix the opening as well but then youd need a new lens. A lot of trouble and I might suggest the lumens factory e series p60 adapter instead which is also pretty sleek.


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 3, 2020)

ma tumba said:


> How far is it? Would a touch of dremel be enough to trim a lumens factory drop-in?



A sf P60 is dam close to going in. .010-.015 to big. Not much at all


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 3, 2020)

Well got to wondering so I tried a lumens factory 3.7 volt 190 lumens eo-4 in my vme head. It fits and works just fine😁


----------



## Grijon (Dec 5, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> Well got to wondering so I tried a lumens factory 3.7 volt 190 lumens eo-4 in my vme head. It fits and works just fine


S-weet!

Thank you!


----------



## Greenbean (Dec 7, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> Well got to wondering so I tried a lumens factory 3.7 volt 190 lumens eo-4 in my vme head. It fits and works just fine😁



Pics or it didn't happen!

Lol...


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 7, 2020)

I’ll throw up a couple after work.


----------



## 1313 (Dec 7, 2020)

Damn , how? Doesnt the small opening block a bunch of light or am I missing something.


----------



## Greenbean (Dec 8, 2020)

1313 said:


> Damn , how? Doesnt the small opening block a bunch of light or am I missing something.



Good question, I'll look at the head opening on both... 

I just like the idea of a 2xAA Incan for general home use. (That's not the mini`ma$)


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 8, 2020)

Beam shot is 20 ish feet. There’s more spill in real life then in the picture. Compared to a standard p60 in my G2 there really isn’t much if any different.


----------



## nmiller (Dec 8, 2020)

Nice. I like it!


----------



## Greenbean (Dec 10, 2020)

I like that too! A specially for a 2xAA for nice warm incan goodness. 

Guess it’s time to send LF some $$, 
Thanks! Lol... 

By chance has anyone seen the two offerings in the 3V Incan modules from LF, 

anyone recommend the HO-4 (150 lumens) vs the EO-4 (190 lumens) 

I guess if one is comparable to a Surefire P60 that’s probably what I want. Although is the difference that discernible? Maybe it’s a runtime thing more or less. 40min vs 65min 

As I’m typing this out I realize that I have three or four of the generic 3.7V P60 bulbs in my office at home, I need to try to put one of those in my VME tonight.


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 10, 2020)

That 190 lumen LF I used only appears slightly brighter then my stock SF P60 if that helps.

LF are the only P60’s that would fit in my VME. The stock P60’s are just a hair to big in diameter.


----------

